

GFS and its evolution - dustingetz
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2010/03/gfs-and-its-evolution.html

======
timmorgan
Without blogspam: [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/3/76283-gfs-evolution-
on-...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/3/76283-gfs-evolution-on-fast-
forward/fulltext)

------
orborde
Things like this are what make me wish I worked at Google; they're a company
that does the software equivalent of megastructure engineering, building
bridges, dams, and nuclear power plants, while everyone else is building
Furbys and Slap-Chops.

